# Ex's text made me nauseous



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Just thought I'd share this story. I was texting ex about tonight because we are having some bad weather and I wanted to meet early to avoid it. 
As usual he was being impossible and we were arguing about it. 
Then he texts me and says "just please make up your mind about tonight and then leave me alone ok sweetie pie?" 
I literally thought I was going to be sick. We have a horrible relationship, have been apart over five years and I'm remarried. 
So I'm trying to figure out what on earth is going on. Is this a new strategy to get me upset? Now he's going to start acting cute and saying stupid stuff to upset me, and I can't handle it. I really can't. 
It's so inappropriate. 
So I just said "does you SO know you talk to other chicks like that?" 

He tried to ignore it and later asked if I liked his joke. What? So it just hit me that he meant to send that text to his gf! Thank goodness. Only he couldn't admit it. 
I was so confused. 
If that hadn't been a mistake I don't know what I would do if he kept calling me honey or sweetie.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My ex, whom I left almost 20 years ago, STILL gets drunk and calls me up and professes his undying love for me. I put him on speakerphone so hubby can get a good laugh too.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you ever ask him about it later?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't think it sounded like it was meant for a girlfriend but rather condescending, like when you speak to a child. It wouldn't get me in a tizzy - I'd just ignore the reference. Not sure why it would make you literally nauseous? If my ex said something like that I'd just tell him when/where we are meeting and be done with it.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I didn't think it sounded like it was meant for a girlfriend but rather condescending, like when you speak to a child. It wouldn't get me in a tizzy - I'd just ignore the reference. Not sure why it would make you literally nauseous? If my ex said something like that I'd just tell him when/where we are meeting and be done with it.


Exactly. He was snarky, not flirtacious in my opinion.


----------



## WayUpNorth (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd say it was meant for you also. Do you pester him much?


----------

